# Just what I needed, another hobby



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Started taking art lessons. Can't draw at all. Have no natural talent. But, I can take a picture and make something interesting from it.

The photo quality is not very good as I did this in not the best of conditions - bad lighting mostly.

Anyway, I hope you like what I've done. I'm having a ball with it.

Stardust!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful! You are definitely very talented.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh my, that is really awesome! You ARE very artistic! I am glad you are enjoying this new hobby, and I so admire your work!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow that's amazing. Great work. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh I just LOVE those. Your work looks fabulous to me. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

U have more talent than u know!!!! Beautiful work on both of these.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

what do you mean you don't have any talent! Extraordinary project--love them.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

I think that you should be giving art lessons.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

crispie said:


> what do you mean you don't have any talent! Extraordinary project--love them.


Not understanding what you are saying? Are some how copying a picture from a picture?


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Lots of talent here, don't be so modest.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

You did a great job.


----------



## lea65iowa (Jun 17, 2014)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Zentangling on photographs?


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

dijewe said:


> Zentangling on photographs?


Yes! What fun. Taking something and making it into something else, like taking a photograph and making it your own!

To answer Sandj, starting with a photograph of somebody or something and taking over.

Thanks to all for your nice comments. I'm having a ball with this!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That looks great!


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Stardust you are really talented. I really love both pieces of art.
Moonieboy


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

That is very interesting... I love it!!! Is there a name for this?


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Stardust said:


> Yes! What fun. Taking something and making it into something else, like taking a photograph and making it your own!
> 
> To answer Sandj, starting with a photograph of somebody or something and taking over.
> 
> Thanks to all for your nice comments. I'm having a ball with this!


Ok I see it now how you recreated the photograph, cool!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, they are beautiful, you are very artistic.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Really neat


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh, how fun! You do a wonderful job!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I've seen something similar before and it is fantastic. What is the technique called?


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice job with your new hobby


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Don't be so hard on yourself! Your pictures are beautiful.
You are definitely talented. I wouldn't dare post anything that I drew as I would be laughed at off of this forum! LOL....


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Daisybel said:


> Beautiful! You are definitely very talented.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow and you say you can not draw. I love them they are so different. I would be very proud to hang one in my house... You are very talented.


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

How fascinating!! Very cool and creative. Keep it up.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice work!


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

I didn't need another hobby either. Now I don't get any thing else done. Your tangle is beautiful. I've never seen it done with photos before, very cool.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

You say you can't draw, but you sure can "tangle". Love your work.


----------



## sillytilly (Dec 8, 2012)

Great work. I recently started doing zentangle also. It is such fun and also very relaxing. Have a battle all the time now. Do I knit or work with my zentangle?!?!?!?!? Never enough time.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

SO COOL!!!i really like the abstract!!
Blessings


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> I've seen something similar before and it is fantastic. What is the technique called?


The technique is zentangle. Not just mindless doodling but rather thoughtful and mind-engaging.
:lol:


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

carmenl said:


> I didn't need another hobby either. Now I don't get any thing else done. Your tangle is beautiful. I've never seen it done with photos before, very cool.


My teacher has unique ideas. I thought when I went into this class that I would just be learning different tangle designs, but she has had us doing several forms of using our designs. My Halloween idea is to spray paint a plastic pumpkin black, then tangle it all over with white. I think it will work.
:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## MinnesotaNative (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow!!!!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

this amazing. I have never seen work like this before.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, you have talent and great ideas. I don't have the artistic talent and can't "see" it unless someone tells me what to do. This makes me have a big case of envy. Beautiful creations!


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

justinjared said:


> this amazing. I have never seen work like this before.


This is what's so good about this medium. It allows people like myself, who really can't draw, a chance to do something artistic.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Stunning - great job


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

These are something you could sell, and make money with. They are very creative, very unique, and very decorative. Some things people just would not hang on their wall and want to look at every day. These are definitely things people could hang on their wall and live with. I love them. That being said, my DH won't let me hang anything except pictures of living and dead relatives. They stay in the bedrooms. (The pictures--and sometimes the relatives. The live ones I mean.)


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW! I really don't understand how this is done but you do a beautiful job.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> These are something you could sell, and make money with. They are very creative, very unique, and very decorative. Some things people just would not hang on their wall and want to look at every day. These are definitely things people could hang on their wall and live with. I love them. That being said, my DH won't let me hang anything except pictures of living and dead relatives. They stay in the bedrooms. (The pictures--and sometimes the relatives. The live ones I mean.)


Hey, dreamin'.
Quite comical you are. And, thanks for your wonderful comments. You have made me feel good about my work. I would like to make some money. Yeah, money's good.

Funny how we are all so different. I don't want any pictures with peoples eyes staring out in any bedroom. But, I do have them on the walls nevertheless.

Best of all, I'm having FUN with it. 
:mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesommmmmmmmmmmmmme! I'm going to have to look into this unusual craft. Love the second one especially. Well done!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Stardust said:


> Hey, dreamin'.
> Quite comical you are. And, thanks for your wonderful comments. You have made me feel good about my work.  I would like to make some money. Yeah, money's good.
> 
> Funny how we are all so different. I don't want any pictures with peoples eyes staring out in any bedroom. But, I do have them on the walls nevertheless.
> ...


Uh, we only hang the relatives (pictures) in the spare and guest bedrooms. I wanna learn how you did that. I doubt if I have the flair for it you do, but still, it looks fun.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice work, girl. Now go check out art journaling on you-tube, this reminds me of this other woman's work, there. Only difference is she draws up a whole bunch of pages like this and turns it into an art journal in book form (often themed which is pretty cool) She employs this technique, too, plus some other things she does with pictures. You should try to catch some art journaling videos on you-tube...wait...never mind, NOT just what you need right now, is it - one MORE hobby! I hear that! I only wish I had more time for all the stuff I want to play with, as if trying to work thru my knit patterns isn't enough. But seriously you might like to give art journaling a shot. In any case, you keep on truckin!


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

Stardust I love your work! I can just not imagine you sitting down for a while. Great job well done


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Fab8ulous!!


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> Uh, we only hang the relatives (pictures) in the spare and guest bedrooms. I wanna learn how you did that. I doubt if I have the flair for it you do, but still, it looks fun.


You can do this! You can do this!
:thumbup:


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

littlebaba said:


> Stardust I love your work! I can just not imagine you sitting down for a while. Great job well done


Littlebaba, this is one thing that does keep me from whirlwinding. I really can sit still for some time, with my mind and fingers working together.
:| :hunf:


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Dusti said:


> Nice work, girl. Now go check out art journaling on you-tube, this reminds me of this other woman's work, there. !


Thanks for info. I will go look on YouTube as soon as I get off KP. How do we ever get anything done? However, since learning this technique, I have dropped my knitting, to be continued later into the winter.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Just beautiful.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

To all who have commented and are interested, go to www.zentangle.com


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

great artwork


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Your art is gorgeous


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Definitely, keep this hobby !


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! Fantastic work! Truly an amazing talent!


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Dusti said:


> Nice work, girl. Now go check out art journaling on you-tube, this reminds me of this other woman's work, there. Only difference is she draws up a whole bunch of pages like this and turns it into an art journal in book form (often themed which is pretty cool) She employs this technique, too, plus some other things she does with pictures. You should try to catch some art journaling videos on you-tube...wait...never mind, NOT just what you need right now, is it - one MORE hobby! I hear that! I only wish I had more time for all the stuff I want to play with, as if trying to work thru my knit patterns isn't enough. But seriously you might like to give art journaling a shot. In any case, you keep on truckin!


Dusti, you are a bad girl for re-directing my thoughts and energy to another art form. But, I'm going to be very strong and resist the temptation to take up yet another activity. Bad girl. LOL over and over.
Stardust


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Extraordinary! Beautiful work!


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

I very much like what you've done. Very creative!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

They are fantastic! Thank you for sharing your art.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Really---really C---O----O---L!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh this is beautiful..... tell us how this is all done.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

WOW!


----------

